# Residential DWV insulation



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Recently, one of our builders are requesting all DWV to be insulated for sound dampening/proofing. 

Currently, we wrap all DWV and water pipe in 1/2" foam insulation and DWV in joists with roxoul insulation. 

I just spent two days insulating a 6 bath,three stories home. It works great, but i am looking for an easier annd faster way to do things. How do yall do it?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Do it in cast iron instead.... way less sound than plastic pipe


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

My old shop used to run the horizontal drains in cast iron and vent and vertical runs in PVC. It seemed to work.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

cast is such a pita for residential. Thats why we went with the foam insulation and mountains of tuct tape.

Someone mentioned that the sys 15 pvc we have in canada makes less noise than abs?? Anyone here this before?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Wouldnt you lose off the cost of CI opposed to insulating?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

markb said:


> Recently, one of our builders are requesting all DWV to be insulated for sound dampening/proofing.
> 
> Currently, we wrap all DWV and water pipe in 1/2" foam insulation and DWV in joists with roxoul insulation.
> 
> I just spent two days insulating a 6 bath,three stories home. It works great, but i am looking for an easier annd faster way to do things. How do yall do it?


That is one hell of a house !
Don't tell Obama how well you all are doing up there or he may start adding tariffs to all you imports.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> That is one hell of a house !
> Don't tell Obama how well you all are doing up there or he may start adding tariffs to all you imports.


Or try to redistribute the house wealth

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have wrapped PVC drains in sheet lead with great success.....


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

markb said:


> cast is such a pita for residential. Thats why we went with the foam insulation and mountains of tuct tape.
> 
> Someone mentioned that the sys 15 pvc we have in canada makes less noise than abs?? Anyone here this before?


I use cast for my upscale clients only pita is cutting it i use nohubs and no glue mess or high! !!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I use a product called Dexdamp. It was designed to reduce noise in engine cowlings.

It is very spendy, though.

http://www.mactops.com/dexdamp_soundproofing.htm


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Might be cheaper to call one of those foam insulation sprayers, they could do it in minutes. But then they're the aspect of getting to it for a repair.

I have a pediatrician customer who's wife hates the noise of the pipes when the upstairs flushes. She's about ready for me to remove the sheetrock and repipe in cast iron.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

I just use 1/2" thick armaflex and glue all the joints. It is a pain but seems to work well. Just slide it on as you assemble the pipe and fittings . As long as the inspectors don't mind not seeing the joints.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

One contractor here gets the insulation Crew to spray foam the PVC. He does the exterior walls and pays then to spray the pipes. If it were me house id use CI but most builders don't want to pay


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

We would use Lawry pipe wrap on abs drain in residential dwellings.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

look's like sh-t but if you angle your vertical drop, you don't get such a crashing sound at the bottom


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Its seems like alot of trouble to insulate PVC, compared to just installing CI.


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe CI would be cheaper.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

cityplumbing said:


> My old shop used to run the horizontal drains in cast iron and vent and vertical runs in PVC. It seemed to work.


Huh? If I were to do that I'd certainly do the relatively quiet horizontals in plastic and the noisy verticals in cast iron. Or is that what you actually meant?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

futz said:


> Huh? If I were to do that I'd certainly do the relatively quiet horizontals in plastic and the noisy verticals in cast iron. Or is that what you actually meant?


Pretty sure that's what he meant.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

walker426 said:


> I use cast for my upscale clients only pita is cutting it i use nohubs and no glue mess or high! !!!


Next time, try cutting it with a porta band. It makes perfect cuts, in about a short of time as snappers.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I have wrapped PVC drains in sheet lead with great success.....


The drains are quiet, but unfortunately, the ufo's can still hear that customer's thoughts when he is sitting on the toilet. Should have wrapped 'em in tin foil, Matt.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Have the drywall installer use quietrock on the wet walls. You won't gear a thing after that.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

futz said:


> Huh? If I were to do that I'd certainly do the relatively quiet horizontals in plastic and the noisy verticals in cast iron. Or is that what you actually meant?


To be honest it was awhile since i've seen it done.. I thought it was the horizontal runs guess it was the verticals...


----------

